# Grounding 15kVA drains



## TheDudeAbides (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey guys, been awhile since I've posted but have been lingering. Here's a question for ya, have some 15kVA cables (13.2 service) coming off a pole to a pad mounted transformer some 75 yards pushing it down to 480v. My question regards the drains from the stress cone. I have a ground rod at the base of a pole and the paperwork calls for a #6 AWG for the drains to be tied to ground. Would you guys run a throughbolt through the pole to say a piece of busbar mounted close and drill and tap the lugs to the bar or would you use a curny suitable to what I need? I also have some lightening arresters (#6AWG) to tie into the ground as well.

Any help would be great!!

-Wolfie


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

15KV cable, kva is power. Anyway just tie them to the neutral on the pole with a crimp. I'm assuming you have 13.2kv wye overhead? Tie the xfmr side to your ground ring.


----------



## MXer774 (Sep 1, 2014)

You have provided conflicting terminology at least for me. Stress cones I have used in equipment not the term pole. Since you asked about drilling the pole and mounting a busbar I'll explain what I do. 
I have never installed a busbar, bonding bar, grounding bar at or on the terminal pole. Your grounds loop together using crimps, split bolts, single conductor, etc. Whatever you use to loop the three grounds together, take one down the pole to earth. 
In the XFMR, your grounds off your 15KV cable bond together. Off of those three connections, take one conductor and bond to the enclosure. Then if your running a wye secondary, bond your neutral to that same cluster. Did I word that properly?


----------

